# Mini Bow 1?



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm getting a betta soon, after not having one for a few years, and am looking for a good tank that's not too big. I've been thinking about maybe the Mini Bow 1 (link) and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions?

I'm not in a big hurry or anything, either; I'm waiting until I get back to school to get a fish, so he won't have to go 1000+ miles in the car!


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

If you're looking at the Mini Bow series I _highly_ recommend bumping up a size to the 2.5 gallon. It's only slightly bigger footprint-wise.
The main reason is because I kept my male halfmoon in the 1 gallon and he got so cramped from the space and not having room to move around that his dorsal fin rolled up and curled into itself. Plus the lightbulbs on the 1 gallons go out much faster because they're small.
Also the filters on those kinda suck. I've heard from several people that they flood, and I know that you have to put a sponge over the intake otherwise it can tear fins. I just didn't use mine at all.
Really, though, I liked my Mini Bows quite a bit! They're great desktop tanks.


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll be sure not to go with the Mini Bow 1, then! Thanks! 

What do you think of the 1.7 gal Aquascene? (link)


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree with TheOnlyCanvas, go with the 2.5 minibow. I have one for my veiltail and he loves it.  I would not use the filter, though, if I were you. I'd just go for twice weekly water changes as the filter might be a bit strong in such a small tank and you'd have to work to keep the current from upsetting your fish too much.

Another tank I can fully recommend is the Tetra Crescent 3 gallon kit. It's beautifully designed and fits nicely on my desk without taking up much space at all. My crowntail has plenty of space to swim around and the filter is literally all but SILENT while still keeping the water crystal clear. Plus, the LED lights make my fish look gorgeous.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If the size if okay, you could get this five gallon for about the same price. Baffle the filter and you're good to go. Several reviewers got it for their Bettas.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-5...uorescent-Lighting-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/14660258


----------



## CrazyFishDude (Dec 31, 2012)

I actually have a 1.7 gallon Aquascene with my stepsister's betta Mystery, and another empty one that will probably be used for another betta. That being said, I honestly still think the best tank is the 2.5 gallon Minibow, mainly because it actually has a filter, and it doesn't have the odd shape of the Aquascene which can make that tank hard to filter. Either one of those would work though.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I have two 2.5 mini-bows and love them, so easy to keep! I don't use the filters, they are bare bottomed and each have one large decoration and moss ball. I plan on getting more someday.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

This is my favorite 2.5g tank:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11164158&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No

I don't have a filter on it, I do 2 50%+ water changes per week with a 100% every 2-3 wks.


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm gonna go with the Mini Bow 2.5! Thanks guys!


----------



## safisher (Jul 4, 2013)

Being a novice Betta fish owner, and only having a very small space to put the aquarium, we purchased an Aqueon Mini Bow 1 for our daughter's Delta Male, Kiwi. We've used Betta Water from the beginning, and have found the filter to work fine. The only problem we've had is with some mild cloudiness in the water, after a 50% water change siphoning of the substrate. I've recently used Stress Coat+ because of injuries he received when he got stuck in his ornamental castle. The castle is gone, but Kiwi is fine. 

The only thing I need to do is get a water testing kit, and then figure out how to deal with the numbers, should they be a problem. (I'm so confused about the numbers...and what to put in the water to help adjust them along with the water changes.). 

I like Stress Coat + because it has really helped Kiwi with his injuries. I'm just trying to figure out if you can use Stress Coat + and Seachem Prime at the same time.

Sorry to go off on a tangent... but we like the Mini Bow so far, even if it may not be the ideal habitat.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, safisher. Can't answer your question but did want to welcome you.

Also, lots of people have wonderful 1 gallon and less homes for their Bettas. There's even a thread about smaller tanks. And I'm sure there are Bettas out there in 20 gallon tanks who don't have the quality of life as those in a Mini Bow 1. ;-)


----------



## safisher (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you!!! I was feeling really guilty about the smaller tank. Kiwi really is a happy little guy and because we have him located in the kitchen, right next to the sink, someone is always talking to him. The back of his tank is against an interior wall, too, so he stays nice and toasty, as well, so we like to think we're able to keep a close eye on him when we are home.


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

Yep! It's really more about quality of care, although the fish really should have room to move ^.^

I have a friend whose mom keeps a betta in a bare 20 gallon that's just... disgusting. Ugh.


----------



## miscanon (Jul 6, 2013)

We had bettas in those vase bowls you get from like Michael's, one with a plant, one without, thought both had decorations. They would cover the water's surface with their bubble nests! I just wanted something different this time!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think my first tank was a 2.5 gallon mini bow. I found it at a 2nd hand shop. Sadly, I didnt really know about doing weekly water changes and cleaning the poop out of the gravel OR that I needed to use water conditioner. Poor fish didn't live very long 

There is also this 3 gallon one by Tetra. Looks pretty spiffy
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tetra-LED-Cube-3-Gallon-Aquarium-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/20693135


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi miscanon, as RusselTheShihTzu stated before, several of us do have the Aqueon 2.5 gallon tank -- I bought mine at PetSmart. Rusty just loves his home. The tank has a dome light which is perfect for making your fish warm and comfy. Here is Rusty in his home -- he is swimming near the bottom center.


----------

